# homemade rotary table



## itowbig (Jun 8, 2008)

made from old band saw gear box
<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v218/tig56/?action=view&current=P1010868.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v218/tig56/P1010868.jpg" border="0" alt="homemade turn table"></a>
took the wheel that the blade rides on cut out the center used it for mounting the lathe plate to.
<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v218/tig56/?action=view&current=P1010869.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v218/tig56/P1010869.jpg" border="0" alt="homemade turn table"></a>
next mounted the lathe plate.had to bore a hole for the center to fit in.

<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v218/tig56/?action=view&current=P1010870.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v218/tig56/P1010870.jpg" border="0" alt="homemade turn table"></a>
and here it is on the mill
<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v218/tig56/?action=view&current=P1010877.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v218/tig56/P1010877.jpg" border="0" alt="homemade turn table"></a>
its a little sloppy but ill fix that soon with some sorta brake. i need to find a thiplate for the bottom too probaly 3/8 or so. i need a handle soon too. it will do untill i can get $$$$$ for a real table. and it works ok. thought you might like to see it.


----------



## itowbig (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## chuck foster (Jun 8, 2008)

you know i just tossed out one of those import bandsaws and never even thought about using the gearbox..........now i have to go out to the garage and give myself a major butt kickin  :wall:

oh by the way nice use of the gear box........it will be a very useful tool. 8)

chuck


----------



## tel (Jun 8, 2008)

Excellent, a little ingenuity goes a long way. Nearly time I thought about replacing my bandsaw as well. ;D


----------



## Cedge (Jun 8, 2008)

Sid
That's downright ingenious. It also gives me an idea for an otherwise useless tool I have sitting around here. More later, if the idea has merit.

Steve


----------



## lathe nut (Jun 8, 2008)

itowbig, that is to cool, another one of us who can't throw because it could be used some other way, this is one that I built a few years ago, it was a 6" doulbe pully, I machined off the outer rings, used a hacksaw blade for the brake band, it lock in holes at 30 degrees, that was the best that I could do at the time, fun and learned a lot, you fellow are all good, thanks for sharing, Lathe Nut


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice job Sid!

Eric


----------



## itowbig (Jun 9, 2008)

i did not think about the band saw blade as a brake. i was thinking how to make a brake. now i know. thanks


----------



## lathe nut (Jun 10, 2008)

Sid, thanks, what I did was to grind the teeth off, it works great, Lathe Nut


----------

